# PT results: hyperplastic nodule (3.1 cm) with oncocytic and reactive changes - what does this mean?



## mstar1125 (May 6, 2014)

I had a right PT 3 weeks ago to remove a nodule (measuring 3.9 cm x 2.2 cm x 1.2 cm). The surgery itself went great, and I am feeling really well. The doctor called me with the final pathology results and said that there was no evidence of cancer and that I would not need to have the other half removed. Great news! But then I got the pathology report, and I'm a bit confused.

What does "hyperplastic nodule (3.1 cm) with oncocytic and reactive changes" mean? Hyperplastic I take to mean benign (because neoplastic = malignant?) but does "oncocytic and reactive changes" mean that they are Hurthle cells? Should I be worried? According to the report, the rest of the removed thyroid looked fine, no evidence of invasion or anything.


----------

